# [REQUEST] Droid Bionic Port help



## pjdegraz (Sep 26, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone wanted to port, or help me port CM7 to the bionic.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

cvpcs is working on CM7 for the Bionic.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

More people the better.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

